# Announcing a new Game Competition!



## Headz

Attention tabletop gamers, geeks, nerds and lovers of sci-fi!

Art thou desirious of filthy lucre and fame? Canst thou craft a wondrous and bedazzling, never-before-seen game of dice? Durst thou tax thy mental capacity in this Herculean endeavor? If so, we challenge thee to complete this arduous quest: 

*Create an interactive game that uses characters from outer space as its pieces. Evil forces have turned these poor, wretched souls into cubes (dice) and left them with just six basic emotions (displayed on sides of the dice) which you must utilize for scoring. 
*
The conquering hero whose game is chosen by our council of elders shall receive the princely sum of $500 along with the distinguished honor of having his or her name engraved in the rulebook until the stars themselves do cease in their heavenly rotation. 

In other words, forever.

The game we seek must be played in accordance with the following rules:

1. The rules should be relatively simple, using two identical dice per player whose sides contain icons representing the following emotions:  sad, happy, angry, neutral, crazy, and mellow. There are no numbers or pips on the dice, so the game should be scored some way other than numerically. 

2. There should be no limit to the number of simultaneous players, and the only other materials required to play the game should be generic chips (it should be a betting game). 

3. The game should begin with each player having the same pot (number of chips) with each chip having a unit value of one (these are not casino chips with multiple denominations). 

4. The game should involve betting and strategy, with successive elimination rounds such that when you're out of chips you're out of the game.

*EVERYONE WHO SUBMITS A SERIOUS* (to be determined at our sole discretion) *ENTRY WILL GET A COPY OF THE PRODUCT.*

Also please note that by accepting the prize you will be assigning all rights to the sponsor.

Entries should be sent to "DiceGame[at]Headz.com" and there may be more than one winner (each winner will receive $500). The competition ends on November 30, 2013 and the winner (or winners) will be named shortly thereafter.

Now go forth, and let the game designing begin!


----------



## Fiddleback

This sounds exactly like a contest with a prize, and not an offer of employment.  Might not belong in this section.


----------



## Headz

Oops, you're right! But cannot find a "competition" forum. What forum should it be in?


----------



## Fiddleback

Not sure.  Maybe we can summon [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] to help.


----------

